# Bernstein conducts Mahler - The Vinyl Edition (180g) Sony



## Fafner (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello everybody, does anybody own this seemingly wonderful LP box set?

These are the features:
• 180g Audiophile Virgin Vinyl 15LP Box Set
• Two single LPs & Six gatefold albums
• High quality heavyweight slipcase packaging
• Mastered and pressed at MPO International, France
• Individual LPs mirror the original artwork and labels of the first releases from 1960 to 1968
• Includes limited time digital download card for full audio of each symphony PLUS digital bonus "Gustav Mahler Remembered"
• Leaflet with essay on Bernstein's Mahler by Klaus Geitel

Unfortunately, I'm not able to find any in-depth review nor any more pictures of it, apart from the two provided by Sony. 
I hope somebody can help me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I own the box, more info on this site.

https://www.sonyclassical.com/releases/88985389241


----------



## Fafner (Sep 23, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I own the box, more info on this site.
> 
> https://www.sonyclassical.com/releases/88985389241


Thank you so much, I already knew that site, which is really poor, since it shows only a mere tracklisting. Total delusion, no pictures, nothing.

If you please could provide any more pics of the back of the box and of the single LPs, with your personal opinion about it (the box and the sound), it would be really helpful for all Lenny's fans, and I will honestly appreciate it.


----------



## Fafner (Sep 23, 2016)

Can please anybody help me in finding pictures of the back cover of the box (or from the inside book), or detailed informations about the masters used for the vinyls?


----------



## Fafner (Sep 23, 2016)

Still no chanche to have the infos required, or just a pic of the back of the box, or the credits?


----------

